# Random Musings



## SSMDad (Apr 17, 2011)

*Just finished having a "think."*

While I was just reading a review of a book here I started thinking about the nostalgia and admiration so many of us have for how wood was working in the "old days." I've seen a lot of comparison and puffed chests amongst the hand tool, power tool, and hybrid tool camps (to which I fall under since I like to use both).

It seems to me that the best practice (can't get away from IT terminology) is to use whatever type of tool does the job best. Sometimes it's a bandsaw and sometimes it's a coping saw.

Do we actually believe that over the 1,000's of years humans have been shaping wood, we'd always have nostalgia for doing it the old way? A century ago would a woodworker shun say a power lathe for a pole lathe, or prefer a handsaw over a table saw for repetitive cuts or ripping? I doubt it. Now are there times when I'd prefer using a cabinet scraper over sandpaper? Yes of course. Again though it would depend on the application.

Personally I've fallen into this too which is what brought me to thinking about it. My newfound passion is turning and while I'd really like to use a treadle or pole lathe, I'd not be trading my Delta variable speed for one any time soon. I still have a preference to carving with chisels and mallet vs power carving. Something about it just seems cheating to me although the outcome is the same, a beautiful piece of work! I doubt any of the carvers in history who worked months on an intricate armoire would pass up the chance to do the same job in weeks with a power carver.

Well, if you've read this far I really appreciate it and if not then fair seas to you. It was just something that came to mind and I wanted to get out. It's probably been argued countless times and seems repetitive to many but to a newer woodworker who's also pretty interested in thought processes and how people work, it seemed a good topic to explore in a non-combative manner.

Until the next random musing….


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

SSMDad said:


> *Just finished having a "think."*
> 
> While I was just reading a review of a book here I started thinking about the nostalgia and admiration so many of us have for how wood was working in the "old days." I've seen a lot of comparison and puffed chests amongst the hand tool, power tool, and hybrid tool camps (to which I fall under since I like to use both).
> 
> ...


It's a very valid musing. I think it's akin to restoring an old GTO versus buying a new Corvette. They're both fast, they both get horrible gas mileage, but they're very different. I like the idea of pushing around an old reel mower, but I cut my yard with a modern John Deere. I like the idea of old ice boxes, but I own a SubZero. When it comes to tools, I just like the nostalgia in my hands. I could admire and handle old tools for hours without touching a board with them. I would never own a new Corvette but I'd toil for hours fixing up an old GTO. I think it's just a personal thing for some hobbyiests. You'll never see a high-volume cabinet maker ripping stiles with an old handsaw. It's simply a matter of whether or not I can afford to enjoy the process, in my simple mind.


----------



## willy66 (Apr 11, 2011)

SSMDad said:


> *Just finished having a "think."*
> 
> While I was just reading a review of a book here I started thinking about the nostalgia and admiration so many of us have for how wood was working in the "old days." I've seen a lot of comparison and puffed chests amongst the hand tool, power tool, and hybrid tool camps (to which I fall under since I like to use both).
> 
> ...


I'm with you guys, nostalgia and collections have their place both in idea and use. We are fortunate to have options that our predecessors didn't, and SHOULD use them. Not that you have to it, but it is preference. A perfect example was last night. I was working at a costumers house, and she asked if I could hang two new doors for her. I didn't have the tools with me, so I ran to the shop and picked up my skilsaw, laminate trimmer, chisels and hand planes. Once I started cutting out the butts, I felt like using the chisels instead of the laminate trimmer, because of mess, sound, etc. It probably took me a bit longer, but I FELT like using chisels. By the time I was finished setting the hinges it got to be close 8:15 and I wanted to get home. That's when I regretted using my hand tools. But it was my choice, a choice that some people didn't and still don't have. It's nice…who am I to judge whats right or wrong.

As Bertha says, it is a matter of whether or not we can afford to enjoy the process…..Well put.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

SSMDad said:


> *Just finished having a "think."*
> 
> While I was just reading a review of a book here I started thinking about the nostalgia and admiration so many of us have for how wood was working in the "old days." I've seen a lot of comparison and puffed chests amongst the hand tool, power tool, and hybrid tool camps (to which I fall under since I like to use both).
> 
> ...


I enjoy using both my hand tools and my power tools. I grew up learning to use hand tools and I feel it gave me a better foundation for the skills I have learned over the years. Everyone would benefit from having a strong handtool background but powertools are also a great asset and convenience for doing a project.
It is best to have the best of both worlds.


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

SSMDad said:


> *Just finished having a "think."*
> 
> While I was just reading a review of a book here I started thinking about the nostalgia and admiration so many of us have for how wood was working in the "old days." I've seen a lot of comparison and puffed chests amongst the hand tool, power tool, and hybrid tool camps (to which I fall under since I like to use both).
> 
> ...


Bertha, I don't think 26 MPG for a new 430 HP 2011 corvette is bad highway mileage. My old 1963 stock corvette stingray got 19 MPG with a 300 HP engine and 308 rear posi rear end. That was great mileage back then.

In my work I use any tool that will get the job done right and efficiently. Good quality tools are always better whether hand or mechanical. They are also normally safer. ( I consider safety as part of the quality )


----------



## BobTheFish (May 31, 2011)

SSMDad said:


> *Just finished having a "think."*
> 
> While I was just reading a review of a book here I started thinking about the nostalgia and admiration so many of us have for how wood was working in the "old days." I've seen a lot of comparison and puffed chests amongst the hand tool, power tool, and hybrid tool camps (to which I fall under since I like to use both).
> 
> ...


I think this is a great musing and very appropriate answer. Also, for as much as we love those old days, there were MANY MANY MANY screwups in the making process. A lot of decorative elements are in place to hide those.

We're able to work more efficiently, and more precise….

however, some jobs do require hand tools, and using powertools for everything isn't necessarily efficient or wise either.


----------



## SSMDad (Apr 17, 2011)

*I'm barred from my shop for safety reasons *

Well, I knew it was going to happen and this weekend it did. I've been restricted from using all power tools (except the bandsaw) and most of the hand tools including my chisels and planes! No turning, sawing, planing for a while and I'm not happy about not being able to work.

I suppose the saying every cloud has a silver lining (though silver is not worth much now) is valid though. I just have to believe it anyway since I don't know when I'll be able to do something again. How could this have possibly happened you're saying, if you've read this far without skipping to the end?? 
It's all because of this little guy









who's now 2 1/2 years old.

See, he was at his grandad's house for 3 weeks and wife was away with her sister so I finally had some freedom to do some work. Now they've both returned and while on occassion I'd be concerned my wife would get hurt on something, at least she's aware enough to know that she doesn't know anything about the machines so she stays away. He, on the other hand, is not so he'll walk right up to whatever is running and want to touch and explore it. That's fine when he's playing with my drill (without a bit) but not when I have a sharpened chisel on 2000RPM spinning wood on the lathe or table saw blade running full speed. (at least the bandsaw is too high for him but still I don't want him breathing dust so it's off limits for the foreseeable future also.

Ahh the things we give up for those we love. As I've told my wife if she doesn't like it or thinks it's a silly waste of my time then she's free to do what she wants even if it's leaving. He on the other hand LOVES it which makes it all the more difficult to keep him away.

So….for the time being I'm relegated to living vicariously through other LJ's works which is ok considering it's so much more advanced and beautiful than whatever I make. Just when you start that wood spinning or are planing wood, routing edges, whatever, think of us poor unfortunate souls who can't touch their machines for the sake of their little boy's safety (and girl's too if it applies).


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

SSMDad said:


> *I'm barred from my shop for safety reasons *
> 
> Well, I knew it was going to happen and this weekend it did. I've been restricted from using all power tools (except the bandsaw) and most of the hand tools including my chisels and planes! No turning, sawing, planing for a while and I'm not happy about not being able to work.
> 
> ...


you've made the right choice my friend, that little guy doesnt need to start kindergarten minus 3 fingers and missing a patch of hair. You could spend your time drawing out plans for future projects with his crayons.


----------



## SSMDad (Apr 17, 2011)

SSMDad said:


> *I'm barred from my shop for safety reasons *
> 
> Well, I knew it was going to happen and this weekend it did. I've been restricted from using all power tools (except the bandsaw) and most of the hand tools including my chisels and planes! No turning, sawing, planing for a while and I'm not happy about not being able to work.
> 
> ...


True. He grabbed a piece of scrap and drew something out on his own about 2 months ago. lol hmm..architect, engineer, artist…  I'm thinking of building him a toy lathe and [blunt] wooden chisels to play with on the patio while I got a few minutes of turning in. haha


----------



## Maveric777 (Dec 23, 2009)

SSMDad said:


> *I'm barred from my shop for safety reasons *
> 
> Well, I knew it was going to happen and this weekend it did. I've been restricted from using all power tools (except the bandsaw) and most of the hand tools including my chisels and planes! No turning, sawing, planing for a while and I'm not happy about not being able to work.
> 
> ...


I'm confused…. Sounds to me like your wood shop is in the middle of your living room or something. I have two daughters who's safety and well being is my number one concern, but I can't see how me doing woodwork out in my shop will somehow harm my girls. Is this your first child? I remember kind of going off the deep end (not implying that you are) with going over board on what I could and could not do anymore due to my girls. After a while you realize … Yes, you need to spend time with your kids…. No it is not healthy for you to stop everything in your life to do so. There is a balanced you learn as time goes by. All my girls (even my bride) know that being out in the shop makes me happy… Its my refuge… My release. Just like dance is for my oldest.. or art work with my youngest…. Or those dumb reality TV shows my bride constantly watches (which I'm sure has to effect her I.Q. at some point…lol)

Long story short…. Pick a time he has things to do or folks to play with…. Go out to the shop and shut the door. You may not be able to spend all day out there like you would if you had no other responsibilities, but allot some time and find a balance….

Hope I didn't go off track with this, and understood what I read correctly….. If not I blame it on walking through the living room and catching a brief moment of those brain sucking reality tv shows my bride watches… I know that has got to be bad on the ole grey matter…lol


----------



## SSMDad (Apr 17, 2011)

SSMDad said:


> *I'm barred from my shop for safety reasons *
> 
> Well, I knew it was going to happen and this weekend it did. I've been restricted from using all power tools (except the bandsaw) and most of the hand tools including my chisels and planes! No turning, sawing, planing for a while and I'm not happy about not being able to work.
> 
> ...


haha well the shop is the tiny shed in our small surburban back yard and yes, he's our first (and most likely only). More of the problem is that his papa is EVERYTHING to him so basically when I'm home he never lets me out of his sight. I've even tried turning on Dinosaur Train or Toy Story and making a quick escape but nope (which is good and bad because he doesn't really care about television).

The suggestion of shutting myself in would be great except that when I did this one time, he never stoppped pounding on the door and yelling and crying for me. haha I didn't have the heart to make him stay out. I guess the other issue is when I was young, my father seemed to ALWAYS be working or doing something with the people he supported so I swore I'd never do that to mine.

As for the reality TV shows. I understand the pain there. Just can't believe SO many people watch and crave them?? (must be mass temporary insanity)


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

SSMDad said:


> *I'm barred from my shop for safety reasons *
> 
> Well, I knew it was going to happen and this weekend it did. I've been restricted from using all power tools (except the bandsaw) and most of the hand tools including my chisels and planes! No turning, sawing, planing for a while and I'm not happy about not being able to work.
> 
> ...


I understand where you are coming from on this, and it does not take long for them to grow up, it was just
yesterday I had kids, and now I have great grandkids. I do not think that you will ever regret the time you
spend with him. Thank you for sharing him with us, and thankfully neither my beautiful Lady or I can stand
the reality shows, or very many of the other tv shows.


----------



## SSMDad (Apr 17, 2011)

SSMDad said:


> *I'm barred from my shop for safety reasons *
> 
> Well, I knew it was going to happen and this weekend it did. I've been restricted from using all power tools (except the bandsaw) and most of the hand tools including my chisels and planes! No turning, sawing, planing for a while and I'm not happy about not being able to work.
> 
> ...


Thanks Gus. Yes that's my feeling also. At least when I'm gone he'll be able to have nice memories of our time together. That and his health and happiness are what matter to me the most.

I pity the girls he dates when he gets older though. People think a girls father is tough on her dates? haha they haven't seen 'nothin yet.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

SSMDad said:


> *I'm barred from my shop for safety reasons *
> 
> Well, I knew it was going to happen and this weekend it did. I've been restricted from using all power tools (except the bandsaw) and most of the hand tools including my chisels and planes! No turning, sawing, planing for a while and I'm not happy about not being able to work.
> 
> ...


You got to come up with a plan of action.


----------



## SSMDad (Apr 17, 2011)

SSMDad said:


> *I'm barred from my shop for safety reasons *
> 
> Well, I knew it was going to happen and this weekend it did. I've been restricted from using all power tools (except the bandsaw) and most of the hand tools including my chisels and planes! No turning, sawing, planing for a while and I'm not happy about not being able to work.
> 
> ...


Very true! Not sure yet but it will happen! haha


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

SSMDad said:


> *I'm barred from my shop for safety reasons *
> 
> Well, I knew it was going to happen and this weekend it did. I've been restricted from using all power tools (except the bandsaw) and most of the hand tools including my chisels and planes! No turning, sawing, planing for a while and I'm not happy about not being able to work.
> 
> ...


there is always the evenings after he is put to bed 
and if thats too late for tne neighbours to have noise from the shed 
you just have to work as they did before the electricity came around … LOL
yah you will swet and cry but don´t think of it as work-out even though you will grow mucles
you hadn´t thought you had …....................its a lifestyle-change …......LOL
and its called working like a gentleman …..................in silence with out all the safty-gear

thank´s for sharing him with us 

take care
Dennis


----------



## SSMDad (Apr 17, 2011)

SSMDad said:


> *I'm barred from my shop for safety reasons *
> 
> Well, I knew it was going to happen and this weekend it did. I've been restricted from using all power tools (except the bandsaw) and most of the hand tools including my chisels and planes! No turning, sawing, planing for a while and I'm not happy about not being able to work.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dennis. Great way to view it.  Something very satisfying with using hand tools and not having to have earplugs and glasses on to make something.


----------



## JJireh (Mar 10, 2010)

SSMDad said:


> *I'm barred from my shop for safety reasons *
> 
> Well, I knew it was going to happen and this weekend it did. I've been restricted from using all power tools (except the bandsaw) and most of the hand tools including my chisels and planes! No turning, sawing, planing for a while and I'm not happy about not being able to work.
> 
> ...


Kids in bed at 8, wife in bed at 10, me in the garage at 10:15. Me in bed sometimes at 2 am, like last night, but that's what I get


----------



## SSMDad (Apr 17, 2011)

SSMDad said:


> *I'm barred from my shop for safety reasons *
> 
> Well, I knew it was going to happen and this weekend it did. I've been restricted from using all power tools (except the bandsaw) and most of the hand tools including my chisels and planes! No turning, sawing, planing for a while and I'm not happy about not being able to work.
> 
> ...


haha well I'd have to suffer yet another thing for my wife to complain about if I did that but the thought is SO tempting!


----------



## Murdock (Aug 7, 2011)

SSMDad said:


> *I'm barred from my shop for safety reasons *
> 
> Well, I knew it was going to happen and this weekend it did. I've been restricted from using all power tools (except the bandsaw) and most of the hand tools including my chisels and planes! No turning, sawing, planing for a while and I'm not happy about not being able to work.
> 
> ...


I too have young children my youngest is 2 1/2 oldest is 5.

I just fit in a little bit where I can here an there, after the kids are in bed works as long as the noise doesn't keep them awake.

As they get older it gets easier, then the best part, they get old enough to help out Dad!

Of course I don't let the 5 year old work near any power tools or anything else sharp, but I did get her some child sized hearing protection, safety glasses, she even has her own shop apron. Grandpa even bought her some of her own real tools.

Working together on small projects is one of my great joys.


----------



## SSMDad (Apr 17, 2011)

SSMDad said:


> *I'm barred from my shop for safety reasons *
> 
> Well, I knew it was going to happen and this weekend it did. I've been restricted from using all power tools (except the bandsaw) and most of the hand tools including my chisels and planes! No turning, sawing, planing for a while and I'm not happy about not being able to work.
> 
> ...


That's awesome. I'm really hoping to be able to do that with him when he's old enough. It seems like he's interested.


----------



## Sarit (Oct 21, 2009)

SSMDad said:


> *I'm barred from my shop for safety reasons *
> 
> Well, I knew it was going to happen and this weekend it did. I've been restricted from using all power tools (except the bandsaw) and most of the hand tools including my chisels and planes! No turning, sawing, planing for a while and I'm not happy about not being able to work.
> 
> ...


This is the perfect time to convince your wife that a 5hp cyclone dust collector w/ 6" piping is the only way to ensure his fragile lungs aren't going to be affected by all that dust you're creating.


----------



## SSMDad (Apr 17, 2011)

SSMDad said:


> *I'm barred from my shop for safety reasons *
> 
> Well, I knew it was going to happen and this weekend it did. I've been restricted from using all power tools (except the bandsaw) and most of the hand tools including my chisels and planes! No turning, sawing, planing for a while and I'm not happy about not being able to work.
> 
> ...


True Sarit. Unfortunately she totally flipped out today when she saw my old half broken workmate bench, bosch table saw, and turning chisels. "Should be saving money instead of spending it on frivolous things." Needless to say she has no love or appreciation for my hobby. C'est la vie.


----------



## bamabubba (Jun 24, 2009)

SSMDad said:


> *I'm barred from my shop for safety reasons *
> 
> Well, I knew it was going to happen and this weekend it did. I've been restricted from using all power tools (except the bandsaw) and most of the hand tools including my chisels and planes! No turning, sawing, planing for a while and I'm not happy about not being able to work.
> 
> ...


I understand completely, Chris, and it takes a real DAD to be man enough to put aside his own dreams for the well-being of his children. I have three kids, myself, and ever since they came along, there's been very little hobby time for me. Every once in a blue moon I'll get to work on something but it's rare. I did get to make each of them their own HP wand a while back. It was nice to be at the lathe. Most of the time if I want to work with wood, I sit on the patio with a hunk of cedar or limb from my white ash tree and whittle out something while they're swimming or playing in the yard. At least with carving, I can do it safely with the kids nearby (but not TOO near).

My dad was ALWAYS either at work or working on something when I was a kid. I never really got to spend any amount of meaningful time with him until he got sick when I was 14. After that, we did spend more time together but it wasn't the same and often was because he'd taken a downturn and I was helping to care for him. I lost him in May of this year after 23 years of illness. I miss him and would love to get a chance just to sit and talk about absolutely nothing or everything for a bit. My mom has told me numerous times that his biggest regret was that he didn't take that time with me when I was young. I've been determined not to make that same mistake with my babies, and it does my heart good to see you making that same choice. Enjoy every moment!!!!!

Kindest Regards.


----------



## Blackpearl (Jan 11, 2011)

SSMDad said:


> *I'm barred from my shop for safety reasons *
> 
> Well, I knew it was going to happen and this weekend it did. I've been restricted from using all power tools (except the bandsaw) and most of the hand tools including my chisels and planes! No turning, sawing, planing for a while and I'm not happy about not being able to work.
> 
> ...


Chris,

I read this when you first posted it and, at the time, thought what the heck! I came back to it with the mention in the E-mag.

Did you have the electricity turned off in your house too? He could get shocked.
Did you have your street closed to traffic? A car could run over him. 
Did you go back to a well? He could drown in a sink of water.
Did you cut all the trees in the neighborhood down? When he is older he could climb one and fall out.
Did you take all the poisons and chemicals out of your house? He could drink something and it would hurt him.
Did you give up driving the car and get a horse and buggy? Auto accidents are a major live taker.

What are you teaching him? If he doesn't learn at a young age to respect his environment and that he could get hurt in it, you are not teaching him how to live his life.

I recognize that I am wasting my time. I can not tell you how to raise your kid, I would bet you are not even reading by now, but come on, if they don't learn to recognize things that can hurt them ALL your coddling will be for naught.

I remember my first one too, very precious, very dear, I felt the weight of responsibility to get him ready to face life and become a capable young man and adult in time and it all starts when the are young.

I think I did a good job, he had his bumps, bruises and occasional broken bone, but he is on his own and at 28 doing a good job of his life.


----------



## SSMDad (Apr 17, 2011)

SSMDad said:


> *I'm barred from my shop for safety reasons *
> 
> Well, I knew it was going to happen and this weekend it did. I've been restricted from using all power tools (except the bandsaw) and most of the hand tools including my chisels and planes! No turning, sawing, planing for a while and I'm not happy about not being able to work.
> 
> ...


I did read the entire post Cliff. Wasn't sure exactly where it was coming from in regards to my original one but anyway.

I'll let the sarcasm slide. Personally, as active and quick as he is, I'd just rather NOT take the CHANCE of him sticking tiny fingers into a spinning saw blade or router. I'd prefer all his digits and LIFE remain intact for as long as I can do something about it. He's already quite aware of being cautious with electricity, cars, etc. but just now learning about tools.

Actually so far as his development goes, I'm quite pleased. At 2 1/2 he's sharp (according to his teachers), already speaks 3 languages (English, French, and Hindi-he's 1/2 Indian), reads his own books at bedtime, considerate, kind, and gentle. Best of all, he's knows the *REAL* football is played with your feet and is aka soccer!


----------



## SSMDad (Apr 17, 2011)

*August 17*

Hmm…what's special about today? Think think think…

AH!

It's my birthday! Wohoo! Survived another year!


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

SSMDad said:


> *August 17*
> 
> Hmm…what's special about today? Think think think…
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

SSMDad said:


> *August 17*
> 
> Hmm…what's special about today? Think think think…
> 
> ...


ill drink one for ya … happy birthday!


----------



## TimK43 (May 29, 2011)

SSMDad said:


> *August 17*
> 
> Hmm…what's special about today? Think think think…
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday Dude!!!!!!!


----------



## steviep (Feb 25, 2011)

SSMDad said:


> *August 17*
> 
> Hmm…what's special about today? Think think think…
> 
> ...


happy birthday!


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

SSMDad said:


> *August 17*
> 
> Hmm…what's special about today? Think think think…
> 
> ...


And birthday wishes from down under…


----------



## SSMDad (Apr 17, 2011)

SSMDad said:


> *August 17*
> 
> Hmm…what's special about today? Think think think…
> 
> ...


Thanks so much everyone. Couldn't have had a better one. Got to work in my shop all day without a child!


----------



## SSMDad (Apr 17, 2011)

*Why Eyore?*

Good morning everyone. Another boring day at work stuck in front of a computer screen, unlocking user accounts, and refilling printers.

I thought I'd address something that happened yesterday (on my bday no less) regarding a project posting of a router table I made. (and a few other remarks here and there) Having finally finished this thing and knowing it wouldn't win any contests, I posted the project and pictures anyway. I guess in the back of my mind I was a bit proud to have made it and thought it might help germinate ideas for others who were trying to get up and running "on the cheap." Not all of us have the resources to buy the best materials to build with or purchase an expensive manufactured router table. Considering I didn't have any drawn-out plans, just an idea in my head that kept evolving with every mistake I made, it seemed to turn out ok and I was happy with it.

Happy with it *until* a certain comment was made from an unnamed person (though you can see who by looking at the project page). In the rough and tough world of online communities and woodworking in particular, it seems to behove one to have a pretty thick skin. Unfortunately (I suppose) for me I don't have this kind of trait. I guess that means I shouldn't post anything because of potential negative reaction which I've now learned. You see though, I've dealt with depression for going on 30 years now and low self-esteem for even longer (since I was 6-7 I guess) so for me to open up at all is a major step. Anway, two comments were made that bothered me, the first one I didn't really get, but the second one is that which I referred to at the beginning of this paragraph. After reading this and basically feeling like s*** because of it, I replaced the project pics with my good old mate, Eyore under a rain cloud because that's exactly how I felt. After a few kind comments (and the poster changing his to what we'd use as a substitution for curse words), I did again post the pics. (let me add though that I do appreciate ALL the early comments received and when I looked at the pic again it did seem like the top was bowed so I'm not referring to you guys here).

In a roundabout way I suppose my point here is to question why and how someone could and would make demeaning, degrading, and rude comments on someone's project. Does it make the poster feel superior? Is it to cover up for their lack of ability to come up with something (even if ugly) just from their head? Is it to get a better feeling about yourself by intentionally putting down what someone has done and ventured to show to the world? Is it a gender thing? (wondering if I'd posted this as a female if the responses would have been different..I'm guessing they would have been) I don't know which if any of these is the case (and maybe all) but it seems to me to be a waste of time and energy.

Perhaps my view is the blessing of having depression and working through it. I feel I have some degree of empathy towards other's feelings, even if just online. We're all trying to do what we enjoy and be happy. Why try to ruin someone's joy? Personally if I didn't like something I'd at least have the class to NOT comment on it at all. Comparing the number of views to the number of comments on my project, I see many of you do have this much at least.

Anyhoo, if you've read this far I appreciate it and sorry for my diatribe. If you saw it and thought I was a fruitcake and left then that's you're issue. I just wanted to put it out there for people to consider when making posts. At this point I'm hesitant of doing any more project posts and most likely won't. I'll just enjoy seeing what the rest of you make and enjoying the creativity involved in manifesting it.

Thanks for reading and have a good Thursday…Be nice to each other. It will always come back around to kiss you or bite you in the a55.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

SSMDad said:


> *Why Eyore?*
> 
> Good morning everyone. Another boring day at work stuck in front of a computer screen, unlocking user accounts, and refilling printers.
> 
> ...


I've never quite understood the impulse to post anything other than a supportive comment. If I don't like something, I move on; what's the point? The battles I've been involved in here at LJ always stem from someone insulting someone else for one reason or another. I'm no white knight but I can't stand bullies and know-it-alls. For every 1 person who doesn't like your project, there will be 99 that do; many just won't say so. Everyone's a rich, smart model on the internet. Don't let a few comments discourage you from sharing your work. I like seeing it and I'm not the only one.


----------



## SSMDad (Apr 17, 2011)

SSMDad said:


> *Why Eyore?*
> 
> Good morning everyone. Another boring day at work stuck in front of a computer screen, unlocking user accounts, and refilling printers.
> 
> ...


Thanks Al. That means a lot.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

SSMDad said:


> *Why Eyore?*
> 
> Good morning everyone. Another boring day at work stuck in front of a computer screen, unlocking user accounts, and refilling printers.
> 
> ...


Chris, Al hit the nail on the head. 
Stay with us !


----------



## AkBob (Jun 5, 2011)

SSMDad said:


> *Why Eyore?*
> 
> Good morning everyone. Another boring day at work stuck in front of a computer screen, unlocking user accounts, and refilling printers.
> 
> ...


Don't let one person bother ya, this has got to be the friendliest board out there. Heck, they put up w/ me and my idiotic shenanigans all the time  (specially Bertha) You got a friend here anyways,

Robert


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

SSMDad said:


> *Why Eyore?*
> 
> Good morning everyone. Another boring day at work stuck in front of a computer screen, unlocking user accounts, and refilling printers.
> 
> ...


Yeah, we even put up with AkBob and he doesn't even know better than to avoid ice caves on drifting icebergs! You don't need any more proof than that!


----------



## AkBob (Jun 5, 2011)

SSMDad said:


> *Why Eyore?*
> 
> Good morning everyone. Another boring day at work stuck in front of a computer screen, unlocking user accounts, and refilling printers.
> 
> ...


lol, see SSMDad, you gotta watch out for them, that, there educated types


----------



## TimK43 (May 29, 2011)

SSMDad said:


> *Why Eyore?*
> 
> Good morning everyone. Another boring day at work stuck in front of a computer screen, unlocking user accounts, and refilling printers.
> 
> ...


Hey Chris, I'm really sorry if I offended you!!!! Like I said in the comment, I wasn't sure if it was the angle of the photo or what. I also said that I made a router table just like this one with 1/2" MDF a couple of years ago and it ended up sagging because I left my router in the table too long so I didn't want you to make that same mistake. There isn't anything wrong with your router table. If it's flat and it serves a purpose then it doesn't have to look like Norm Abrams made it. Your fence is actaully a hundred times better than the first router fence I ever made!!!

I hope you keep posting your future projects because I enjoy viewing your work. I added you to my buddies list for that very reason. I wanted to be notified whenever you posted new projects. Again, SORRY if I was too critical but I was really just trying to be helpfull!!!!!


----------



## SSMDad (Apr 17, 2011)

SSMDad said:


> *Why Eyore?*
> 
> Good morning everyone. Another boring day at work stuck in front of a computer screen, unlocking user accounts, and refilling printers.
> 
> ...


Tim it totally wasn't what you said. I really did appreciate your comment. It was what Dusty said that bothered me and on a different day it may not have but as I said I'm wary of putting anything I do where others can see it (bad history) so when I do and someone says they "Fear" for me and others it cut right through.

Sorry if you thought I meant you my friend.


----------



## SSMDad (Apr 17, 2011)

SSMDad said:


> *Why Eyore?*
> 
> Good morning everyone. Another boring day at work stuck in front of a computer screen, unlocking user accounts, and refilling printers.
> 
> ...


Barry, it wasn't Tim. Just what Dusty said bothered me (and I allowed it to). You're very right though, we lose all intonation and visual cues when communicating like this so it's easy to misinterpret others. I was probably in the wrong state of mind to read it.


----------



## TimK43 (May 29, 2011)

SSMDad said:


> *Why Eyore?*
> 
> Good morning everyone. Another boring day at work stuck in front of a computer screen, unlocking user accounts, and refilling printers.
> 
> ...


Ok Cool, I'm relieved to hear that!!!! You should know that you're not alone. I also suffer with depression and self esteem issues. I look forward to seeing your next project soon!!!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

SSMDad said:


> *Why Eyore?*
> 
> Good morning everyone. Another boring day at work stuck in front of a computer screen, unlocking user accounts, and refilling printers.
> 
> ...


I too made a router table without a router plate or store bought lift which has served me well for two years so far. I didnt post it as I cant stand to be ridiculed either and we do have a few "tool snobs" out there. Keep on posting and show others that you can create great projects using el cheapo shop made stuff. For me that is the fun and challenge of woodworking! My router table is 4 feet long and I put a plywood upright under the top on either side of the router and have had no sagging with the router in place for 2 years. Keep at it. Us economy minded types need to stick together! You may have motivated me to post mine.


----------



## dkirtley (Mar 11, 2010)

SSMDad said:


> *Why Eyore?*
> 
> Good morning everyone. Another boring day at work stuck in front of a computer screen, unlocking user accounts, and refilling printers.
> 
> ...


I didn't read the item (and not going to look for it).

Getting out in the open when something hits you wrong is a lot better than starting a flame war. Whether being mean, condescending, or just an ill advised attempt at humor is relative. I temper what I say here as my own personal humor tends to be a bit, shall we say, low brow. There are many projects that I like, there are many that, as my great-grandmother would say "I wouldn't have that up my %$ if I had room for a boxcar." We all have different tastes and skill levels. Personally some of my stuff I am proud of, some I chop up really well so the garbage man doesn't get the wrong impression.

Only looking at the "polished and professional" projects sucks. I get more inspiration and excitement seeing the new and almost. I actually have a lot more failures than I have good projects. I am always trying something new and it doesn't always work. I was in the garage working last night and the pieces are going to be in the garbage bin on trash day. I have some plastisizer coming UPS tomorrow where I am going to see about casting some stuff with concrete. (A concrete base for a CNC router table) It is quite likely that it will be a failure. So what? I have next to me on the table here, a partially completed marking knife that was my first attempt at turning tool steel freehand on the lathe. It looks pretty crappy in some ways, some parts I am really happy with. The only reason I didn't post it was that it was a metal working project. Once I get a new bottle of gas, I will heat treat it.

I really feel sorry for the people that don't have the guts to post the projects that didn't come out perfect.


----------



## AkBob (Jun 5, 2011)

SSMDad said:


> *Why Eyore?*
> 
> Good morning everyone. Another boring day at work stuck in front of a computer screen, unlocking user accounts, and refilling printers.
> 
> ...


Well put David.

Failure is a fine art that I have personally perfected  My box of re-cuts always out-ways my finished project. It's how I learned, or didn't.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

SSMDad said:


> *Why Eyore?*
> 
> Good morning everyone. Another boring day at work stuck in front of a computer screen, unlocking user accounts, and refilling printers.
> 
> ...


SSMDad:
I agree with Al and David. 
Everyone who posts a project does so because they are proud of the effort they made - and rightly so. A positive response for the interest and effort made is warranted and nobody here should be so aloof an inconsiderate to "scoff" and criticize a well meant post.
A broad spectrum of talents exist at LJs and nobody, but nobody made everything perfect from day 1, we simply build on our experiences. 
Of course the project posted may not be to your taste or particular interest, but the fact remains a person spent their time and effort to "have a go" and is proud to show the project, however "wonderful" it is. Respect the posting for what it is, a well meant effort. Comments like "you should have done this and that" only hurt, but if you respond with "Could I offer this suggestion" is more appropriate and received as helpful comment. Most posters would welcome suggestions that might improve the item or suggest a different method.
Looking through LJ posts I see many items that are not in my personal interest, but I respect the effort and have no negative comments to add, merely a Thank You for sharing.


----------



## SSMDad (Apr 17, 2011)

*Now I can FINALLY carry wood! Yippeeeeee!*

The days of my Honda Accord are gone. While I loved it and was a great drive and good on gas mileage, I've traded it in for this beauty!










It's a V6 Tacoma (not 4×4 because we don't really need it here in the DC area that much and gets better gas mileage being a lighter truck).

Very happy with it. We took a long drive today and it felt terrific and now I can finally be able to carry wood in its entirety instead of having to saw it down where I buy it. I can also carry my chainsaw for those finds of downed trees along the road just waiting to become bowls on the lathe!

Wohoo!


----------



## A10GAC (Dec 21, 2009)

SSMDad said:


> *Now I can FINALLY carry wood! Yippeeeeee!*
> 
> The days of my Honda Accord are gone. While I loved it and was a great drive and good on gas mileage, I've traded it in for this beauty!
> 
> ...


Congrats, my last two vehicles have been an extended cab Tacoma and a 4Runner…both were great vehicles but I miss the Tacoma most. The convienence of being able to just toss things in the bed rather than hooking up the utility trailer is great.

Have you checked out Rance's Blog "Vitrual Designs In SketchUp#11: Sheet Sled for your truck"? He created a pretty slick folding sled for sheet goods. There's also a link to David's thread on transporting 4×8 sheets in his Tacoma; additional ideas are listed in the comments section there too.


----------



## MOJOE (Jun 13, 2009)

SSMDad said:


> *Now I can FINALLY carry wood! Yippeeeeee!*
> 
> The days of my Honda Accord are gone. While I loved it and was a great drive and good on gas mileage, I've traded it in for this beauty!
> 
> ...


Nice fine….I traded my taco in March for a Tundra. Taco has 268,000 miles and never had a problem…..I think the longer you own it, the more you'll love it!


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

SSMDad said:


> *Now I can FINALLY carry wood! Yippeeeeee!*
> 
> The days of my Honda Accord are gone. While I loved it and was a great drive and good on gas mileage, I've traded it in for this beauty!
> 
> ...


Congrats!


----------



## SSMDad (Apr 17, 2011)

SSMDad said:


> *Now I can FINALLY carry wood! Yippeeeeee!*
> 
> The days of my Honda Accord are gone. While I loved it and was a great drive and good on gas mileage, I've traded it in for this beauty!
> 
> ...


Thanks a bunch guys and I'll definitely check out the sheet sled blog. Nice to know they get such a good vote of confidence. This is my first Toyota. 

MOJOE: Did you ever have to do anything besides routing maintenance on yours?


----------



## SSMDad (Apr 17, 2011)

*A follow-up on the new truck...even more depressing than payment.*

Well, as fate would have it, 3 days after I got my "new" truck I was dismissed from my job. This all occurred after receiving my yearly eval. stating I did good work and was getting a modest pay increase for being a diligent labor bee. My son was ill the 2 days after Columbus Day (we were off because of the federal holiday) so I had to take off then, then had a Dr. appointment right in the middle of the day which I'd informed them about earlier.

Soooooo…what arrives via EMAIL yesterday was "separation" papers listing "Job Abandonment" as the reason. (Despite recently even being diagnosed with Major Depressive Disorder Severe (with suicidal tendencies) and doing my job well even afterwards despite this). The last nail in the coffin is that Virginia is a right to work state meaning I basically have no recourse against the company and the way they worded it has set me up to not even be able to receive unemployment…..

Suffice it to say this is one of those times that (for me) heading out to the shop doesn't help. Now I'm strapped with not only my mortgage but also this truck payment and potentially having to work at Lowes or HD until I can find another job in IT (which I really dislike anyway but it "paid" the bills).

Enough of my rambling…Just wanted to b**** about it somewhere. (can't even tell my wife or father yet). So if you don't see me here anymore you'll know what's happened. I've enjoyed all your creations and bantor. You're a good bunch of guys (in a non gender-specific use of the word).


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

SSMDad said:


> *A follow-up on the new truck...even more depressing than payment.*
> 
> Well, as fate would have it, 3 days after I got my "new" truck I was dismissed from my job. This all occurred after receiving my yearly eval. stating I did good work and was getting a modest pay increase for being a diligent labor bee. My son was ill the 2 days after Columbus Day (we were off because of the federal holiday) so I had to take off then, then had a Dr. appointment right in the middle of the day which I'd informed them about earlier.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that… hope all works itself out…


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

SSMDad said:


> *A follow-up on the new truck...even more depressing than payment.*
> 
> Well, as fate would have it, 3 days after I got my "new" truck I was dismissed from my job. This all occurred after receiving my yearly eval. stating I did good work and was getting a modest pay increase for being a diligent labor bee. My son was ill the 2 days after Columbus Day (we were off because of the federal holiday) so I had to take off then, then had a Dr. appointment right in the middle of the day which I'd informed them about earlier.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that. You can still come around though as long as you have internet. Use the non-shop talk forum and it may help you to talk to other people.


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

SSMDad said:


> *A follow-up on the new truck...even more depressing than payment.*
> 
> Well, as fate would have it, 3 days after I got my "new" truck I was dismissed from my job. This all occurred after receiving my yearly eval. stating I did good work and was getting a modest pay increase for being a diligent labor bee. My son was ill the 2 days after Columbus Day (we were off because of the federal holiday) so I had to take off then, then had a Dr. appointment right in the middle of the day which I'd informed them about earlier.
> 
> ...


There is seldom such a trite thing as someone on the internet putting a link to a song in answer to a real life, serious problem. I am taking the chance, however, because this song has reminded me of things in the past, and has given me a second wind when I didn't want another breath. Don't give up, you have friends!


----------



## NH_Hermit (Dec 3, 2009)

SSMDad said:


> *A follow-up on the new truck...even more depressing than payment.*
> 
> Well, as fate would have it, 3 days after I got my "new" truck I was dismissed from my job. This all occurred after receiving my yearly eval. stating I did good work and was getting a modest pay increase for being a diligent labor bee. My son was ill the 2 days after Columbus Day (we were off because of the federal holiday) so I had to take off then, then had a Dr. appointment right in the middle of the day which I'd informed them about earlier.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear this Chris. I too hope all will work out for you, and you do have friends here. I'm reminded of the saying, "When one door closes, another opens".


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

SSMDad said:


> *A follow-up on the new truck...even more depressing than payment.*
> 
> Well, as fate would have it, 3 days after I got my "new" truck I was dismissed from my job. This all occurred after receiving my yearly eval. stating I did good work and was getting a modest pay increase for being a diligent labor bee. My son was ill the 2 days after Columbus Day (we were off because of the federal holiday) so I had to take off then, then had a Dr. appointment right in the middle of the day which I'd informed them about earlier.
> 
> ...


life 
as usual
has it's own path for us

my prayer is
a new and better one

keep the faith


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

SSMDad said:


> *A follow-up on the new truck...even more depressing than payment.*
> 
> Well, as fate would have it, 3 days after I got my "new" truck I was dismissed from my job. This all occurred after receiving my yearly eval. stating I did good work and was getting a modest pay increase for being a diligent labor bee. My son was ill the 2 days after Columbus Day (we were off because of the federal holiday) so I had to take off then, then had a Dr. appointment right in the middle of the day which I'd informed them about earlier.
> 
> ...


Chris, that is some bad deal. I do hope you can manage to get through it.
Just remember, we are all here to give you any support we can, use us, you have plenty of understanding friends here.
I wish you the very best and sincerely hope you land on your feet. Don't be a stranger.


----------



## dkirtley (Mar 11, 2010)

SSMDad said:


> *A follow-up on the new truck...even more depressing than payment.*
> 
> Well, as fate would have it, 3 days after I got my "new" truck I was dismissed from my job. This all occurred after receiving my yearly eval. stating I did good work and was getting a modest pay increase for being a diligent labor bee. My son was ill the 2 days after Columbus Day (we were off because of the federal holiday) so I had to take off then, then had a Dr. appointment right in the middle of the day which I'd informed them about earlier.
> 
> ...


Last job I got laid off from was the best thing that ever happened to me. Even if it is not the root cause, if you are miserable in your job, it doesn't make things better just because you get a paycheck.

Take the time to think seriously and decide if you are due for a change if the work is not healthy for you. I taught school for around 10 years. Some people just fall into it and it comes easily. It was always a struggle for me and kept me stressed out. Quite an unhealthy way to live.

Some people may disagree with me, but I have found that there is always work available for someone who wants to work. It may not be glamorous but I don't expect to be on the cover of GQ either. Find some place that is ramping up for the holiday season for a temp job to keep the bills paid and spend a while deciding what direction you want to go and polishing up the resume and such.

Final thought:

As I was leaving one job that I quit, I said bye to someone in the parking lot as I was laving. She was really surprised and said "Oh my god, what will you do?" I looked back and said, "I'll get another job. Just like I got this one."


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

SSMDad said:


> *A follow-up on the new truck...even more depressing than payment.*
> 
> Well, as fate would have it, 3 days after I got my "new" truck I was dismissed from my job. This all occurred after receiving my yearly eval. stating I did good work and was getting a modest pay increase for being a diligent labor bee. My son was ill the 2 days after Columbus Day (we were off because of the federal holiday) so I had to take off then, then had a Dr. appointment right in the middle of the day which I'd informed them about earlier.
> 
> ...


My best friend's philosophy about jobs is " I was looking for a job when I found this one!". Keep your chin up and something will come up. Meanwhile the Lowes / Home Depot can take up the slack.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

SSMDad said:


> *A follow-up on the new truck...even more depressing than payment.*
> 
> Well, as fate would have it, 3 days after I got my "new" truck I was dismissed from my job. This all occurred after receiving my yearly eval. stating I did good work and was getting a modest pay increase for being a diligent labor bee. My son was ill the 2 days after Columbus Day (we were off because of the federal holiday) so I had to take off then, then had a Dr. appointment right in the middle of the day which I'd informed them about earlier.
> 
> ...


sorry to hear this and its always a great bummer when company´s formulate it
so you can´t receive unemployment :-( speciel when there is no reason to do it 
I can´t tell you what to do since we have a totely different laws here and have 
some possibillity´s to say we wont accept the firing papers unless they are re-written

but don´t give up .. there is always a way out and a new door to knock in 
and go asap to your wife and tell how it is , the sooner the better … I´m sure she already know
something is wrong … they always does

hope you find an interressting job fast

Take care
Dennis


----------



## SSMDad (Apr 17, 2011)

SSMDad said:


> *A follow-up on the new truck...even more depressing than payment.*
> 
> Well, as fate would have it, 3 days after I got my "new" truck I was dismissed from my job. This all occurred after receiving my yearly eval. stating I did good work and was getting a modest pay increase for being a diligent labor bee. My son was ill the 2 days after Columbus Day (we were off because of the federal holiday) so I had to take off then, then had a Dr. appointment right in the middle of the day which I'd informed them about earlier.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the encouragement guys. Things are looking up a bit now after telling the wife. She seems ok with it since our son will be able to stay home with me instead of having to go to daycare. I complained about the separation papers and they changed it to "excessive absenteeism" which with my Dr.'s notes allows me to qualify for unemployment until I can find another position. I just got out of the hospital yesterday where I'd been since Thursday and also found out I got a much better rate on the truck and monthly payments dropped by more than $100 so that's a good thing.

Now, if I can just keep from hating on myself that would be another step forward.

Cheers and many thanks to you all!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

SSMDad said:


> *A follow-up on the new truck...even more depressing than payment.*
> 
> Well, as fate would have it, 3 days after I got my "new" truck I was dismissed from my job. This all occurred after receiving my yearly eval. stating I did good work and was getting a modest pay increase for being a diligent labor bee. My son was ill the 2 days after Columbus Day (we were off because of the federal holiday) so I had to take off then, then had a Dr. appointment right in the middle of the day which I'd informed them about earlier.
> 
> ...


thank´s for the update Chris 
that was good news 
the last thing I can´t help you with 
other than smile to the mirror every morning and say laud …........I´m good as anybody

take care
Dennis


----------

